# Asbestos. Help!



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone. We have bought our new home in St. Barbara but discovered during the Survey that there may be asbestos on one of the outbuilding's roofs. I can't find any company that tests or removes the stuff on the web. Our official move date isn't until july but I need to get the ball rolling now. Do any of you know who to contact??


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

What type of asbestos is it? There are different classes of hazard for different types of asbestos so different ways of managing the hazards. Artex contains asbestos so is notifiable but hardly a serious danger so is treated with "may contain asbestos" distain.


----------



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

I honestly don't know. Our surveyor told us we need to get it tested that's why I was asking if anyone knew who to call. Do you know of anyone?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Best to involve either an Engineer or a Building Services company, the company that did your survey should could been a little more helpful by suggesting someone, couldn't they or you could try Portugal Property Services who are just down the road from you, in Almancil - they sort out no end of weird requests from me so this seems just up their street.


----------



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks again mrbife. Yes, you'd think he would have had the name of a company considering he's in the business and he pointed it out but he hasn't come back to me. I've asked my solicitor to look into it but everyone seems to think it's an odd request. Maybe in portugal but in ireland, it's law.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Sent you a PM - hope you get it sorted


----------

